# AQHA Critique Needed



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, if you're in love with her, you're in love with her. And so, you should go get her. However, her confirmation is less than stellar. Specifically, her front legs are quite crooked and back at the knee. And, there's something really odd about all of her pasterns, which seem almost puffy or something like that, particularly the rear


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know she looks a little camped under in her one photo, I saw a video also and it doesn't look like that in the video, hoping to get a better idea about that this weekend when I go try her out - thinking it might just be a bad picture


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, it's important to take photos from a straight line. like, for the front view, the camera angle is downward, so any sort of "flare" outward of the lower leg will be exxagerated by that angle.

however, the back at the knee of this mare is quite apparent in the side view shot.

it depends on what you wish to use her for. not something hi impact/heavy use, I hope.


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

No I am just looking for a personal horse I can take to small local shows and have fun with.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Gageholmes1 said:


> No I am just looking for a personal horse I can take to small local shows and have fun with.


I am not a conformation expert, but she has a nice, classic, stocky QH look, I like her, and I would be surprised if she's not a good, low maintenance, sturdy ride after putting some weight on her.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

She certainly could use an owner upgrade.

As tinyliny observed, I would really checkout the pasterns, especially the back. see a lot of puffiness in the right back.


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I will definitely check them out when I go see her, thank you


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

She has a nice kind eye and also looks to have a good shaped back, should be a comfortable ride - have you ridden her?


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like how she is built. MINUS those pasterns...


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I concur. My first impression was "Oooh, nice...aaah, scary legs, run away!" There is a chance the pasterns could be slightly improved with quality hoof care, but they will always be a little scary, IMHO.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

am I the only one who sees crooked legs?


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not a bad looking mare, but front leg with white marking looks to turn out from the knee down. In some of the side view pictures she looks uncomfortable on her front feet. I'd get her vet checked before buying her,my guess is she wont stay sound,something is right with those legs.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> am I the only one who sees crooked legs?


I see it, too, tiny. Her right front, especially, is scary. :shock:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I love this horse's color and I don't often say THAT. However, she has some issues. Weight as you note, is needed but with the weight she should be I see some issues. 

She is light boned for the weight she should carry. Her front legs rotate.. with her being a bit knock knee'd and a little toed out. She is also noticeably back at the knee. I find bad front legs a deal breaker because 60% of the horse's weight is on the front end. That is just walking around and being a horse. 

I like that her hocks and knees are placed low and that she is built pretty level. Her topline is strong and I think she is going to have quite a nice butt when filled out. 

Her farrier work is atrocious. Her rears have no heel and the fronts are long toed.. but upright.. and in the one photo her right front looks almost clubby. 

This is a horse I would have Xrayed prior to purchase. I am thinking she was either over fed or under fed at some point during her critical development. Her pasterns almost look like she has septicemia at some point as a foal. She also might have had epiphysitis or something not right as she developed. Spend $500 on a complete work up, including X rays and blood work. 

Look at the other horses she is with, if any. If she is the only one who is thin and they are all kept the same, walk away because she likely has a health issue that will just wring your bank account dry.


----------

